

Chrysaora - WebGL jellyfish - robin_reala
http://chrysaora.com/

======
octopus
Nice simulation, I really hope IE9 (probably they will adopt it in 10) will
adopt the WebGL standard this way we will be able to target a larger audience.
Personally I use Chrome so I have no problem coding/using WebGL, however a lot
of people I know are still stuck with IE for various reasons.

~~~
robin_reala
They’ll probably come out with WebDX.

------
robin_reala
See the associated blog post at <http://blog.aleksandarrodic.com/?p=33> .
There’s a fair bit of tech associated with it, including some server-side
simulation where the state is passed back to the client via websockets.

